# FC 120308 Turbo low boost pressure - 2013 X3 with N20 engine



## Apunnoose (Sep 24, 2016)

Need help from my fellow community members! 
I occasionally get powertrain malfunction with FC 120308 due to low boost pressure. The code disappars once engine is turned off, but comes back when heavily accelarating the vehicle. There is also some flatter noise from exhaust when starting the car.
I got it diagonised by the Canadian BMW dealer. They said the issue is with the wastegate linkeage in the turbo due to wastegate bush being worn out. All other turbo tests/functions were ok such as air intake, exhaust flap, wastegate/dump vave, duct work etc. There were no leaks and smoke test was ok.
The dealer recommends replacing the full turbo (rather than repairing the wastegate linkeage). Given the huge costs associated with replacing the turbo (approx. $6,000 from dealer) is there any way I can repair the wastegate linkeage?Any thoughts and suggestions to repair the turbo (including how to get it repaired) will be greatly appreciated.
thanks


----------

